# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  Gleiten, Wasserstart, Powerhalse ??

## Unregistriert

Hallo, 

alle reden immer von Wasserstart etc. und druchgehend gleiten; dazu kann ich nur sagen ,da ich an meinem Homespot selten Gleitbedingungen habe und es das beigste Gebiet wahrscheinlich ganz Deutschlands ist.
Kurzgleiten mit Wahnsinnsgeschwindigkeit ist dann auch drin, fr Schlaufen reicht dann die kurze Be dann doch nicht aus und der so oft besprochene Wasserstart ist schlichtweg nicht mglich, da mich der Wind nicht aus dem Wasser ziehen kann, oder eine be mich umhaut und dann wieder "Flaute".
Hat jemand Tipps speziell fr so ein Surfgebiet, ich komm einfach nicht woanders hin, da kein Auto. Ich spiele schon mit dem Gedanken mir ein groe Segel ab 8,5 qm zu kaufen.

Wer einen hnlichen Spot hat, kann mir mal schreiben, wie er ihn meistert.

Schnen Gru,

Frank

----------


## Unregistriert

Hi, wie heit dein Spot denn??

----------


## Unregistriert

Mchtest Du Tips zum ben des Wasserstartes bei wenig Wind oder Alternativen?

----------


## Unregistriert

groes Segel und gengend Liter dann geht es besser 8,5 qm ist schon OK beim 3er Wind

----------


## Unregistriert

Hallo, gengend Wind war mals ausmnahmsweise, sogar so viel, da ich esrt mal warten mute, bis etwas weniger Wind da war. Mein grtes Problem sind die Ben, die hauen mich einfach um und machen auch das surfen sehr anstrengend.
Als der Wind so stark war dachte ich mir dann b mal den Wasserstart, was so aussah, da ich erst kaum Druck im Segel hatte, dann kam eine dieser Ben und haut micht richtig um, dann war wieder Ruhe.
An entspanntes einhngen in das Trapez und vielleicht noch in die schlaufen kommen ist gar nicht zu denken, selbst bei sehr starkem Wind, da zwischen den Ben kein Druck im Segel ist und man enwteder gandenlos anluvt oder samt Segel einfach umkippt. Schafft man doch der Be zu widerstehen, dann ist man wirklich schnell, aber unkontrolliert weil es einfach zu stark ist. Die Ben laufen auch mal in eine etwas andere Richtung, als der "normlale "Wind, so da das Segel sehr nervs wird, Ganz Toll ist auch, das mal 1-3 Blen auf einmal bers Wasser kommen und die folgenden die erste noch berholen, da wei man schon gleich, das wird glech nix mir.

Ich brauche keine Tipps fr Wasserstart etc, ich frage mich,  wie ihr mit so eineme Revier umgehen wrded. Habt ihr auch solche Probleme

----------


## Unregistriert

ja ich hab das problem, dass bei mir auch selten ein guter Gleitwind ist.
und wenn dann ises schweinsbig.
Zuerst hab ich mir auch berlegt son 8,5er zu holen, aber mir machen groe segel kein spa.
Deswegen berleg ich mir des erstmal.
vor allem hab ich aber die befrchtung, dass wasserstart lernen mit so nem 8,5er nicht optimal ist?!

----------


## TomFlensburg

Solche bigen Verhltnisse sind auch eine Herausforderung wenn man schon ein bischen was kann. Dabei Trapez- und Schlaufenfahren lernen ist natrlich schwer. Vielleicht hast Du ja mal die Mglichkeit an einem windsicheren Spot fr ein par Wochen Urlaub zu machen. Danach kommst Du bestimmt fix in die Schlaufen und machst den Wasserstart im Schlaf. Das wrde das surfen in Deinem Revier sicherlich erleichtern.

Wasserstart mit einer Boomlnge grsser als 2m ist schon ein wenig schwerer, weil das Schothorn nicht so leicht frei geht. Zum ben sicherlich leichter mit kleineren Segeln und ein Freestyle Segel mit kurzer Boomlnge und weniger bauch fliegt auch leichter, wie ein Freerider mit langem Boom und viel Bauch.

----------


## Unregistriert

Ja, das mit dem 8,5 hab ich mir auch berlegtt, aber diese Segelgre hilft allenfalls bei gleitproblemen bei zu wenig Wind, allerdings sind die ben da immer noch das vorrangige Problem, was bringt einem das groe Segel, wenn man wegen der Ben doch nicht entpsannt gleiten kann, auer das es schwiergier ist aus dem Wasser zu holen.
Das 8,5er werd ich wohl doch nicht kaufen, da wie beschrieben starker Wind auch nicht zum gleiten fhrt.
Ich werde versuchen an einem anderen Spot zu kommen,  an meinem See war es sogar so, da ich noch nicht mal einen einfachen Beach Start machen konnte, dabei kann ich den ziemlich sicher, zumindest am letzten auswrtigen Spot hat es gut geklappt.
Auch bin meistens Solosurfer auf meinem See, ab und zu treff ich andere Surfer, aber die seh ich nur einmal und dann nie wieder, vielleicht haben die schon nach dem ersten mal die Schnauze voll.

----------


## ogJeff

Wer einen hnlichen Spot hat, kann mir mal schreiben, wie er ihn meistert.
Schnen Gru,
Frank[/QUOTE]

Tach Frank,

das kommt mir leider sehr bekannt vor.

Ich sag nur:
Binnensee -also Flachwasser-,
Buchten mit Windlchern, 
stndig drehender Wind
begleitet von leichten bis heftigen Ben.

Also hier meine Tipps (ohne Gewhr ;-) ):

#1- das passende Segel whlen...
z.B.: lieber weniger m und langsamer bei Normalwind
dafr entspannter durch die bse Be. = So kann man gut ein Gefhl dafr entwickeln und wird routinierter. Dann langsam mehr m... .

#2- das Brett sollte anfangs relativ viel Volumen haben um kippstabieler unterwegs zu sein. = Bietet den groen Vorteil das man sich ganz auf das (von Dir erwhnte) unruhige Rigg konzentrieren kann. Dann langsam weniger Volumen... .

#3- vielleicht mal darber nachdenken zum ben die Trapetztampen vom Gabelbaum zu entfernen oder ganz ohne Trapetz zu proben. = So bleibt man nicht ungewollt hengen und hat mehr Platz/Spielraum um das Rigg bei Bedarf dicht am Krper vorbei fhren zu knnen. Ist anstrengend brinkts aber...

#4- betrifft wiederrum das Rigg...
Der perfekte Trimm fr dein Wetter:
-zuerst solltest Du mit einem eher kleinerem Segel experimentieren.
z.B.: wenig m Segel mit viel Bauch fr weniger Gewicht und mehr Vortrieb bei noch gutem Handeling Eigenschaften.
o. wenig m Segel mit weniger bis gar keinen Bauch fr das selbe Gewicht mit weniger Vortrieb bei besseren/leichteren Handeling Eigenschaften.

Hier am besten alle erdenklichen Einstellungsmglichkeiten durch testen und das fr Dich am angenehmsten whlen... einfahren... und langsam m erhhen und Board Vol. senken.

Das Gilt auch fr Deine groen Segel... 

So jetzt hast Du erst einmal etwas zu tun glaube ich. ;-)


Aber jetzt noch kurz zwei drei Sachen zur Fahrtechnik:
-Ben berstehst Du besser wenn Du auf die Wasseroberflche achtest und Dich bei nahendem kabbelwasser schon einmal physisch (Gewichtsverlagerung+Krperhaltung) auf das Herreinbrechen der bsen Be vorbereitest insofern das mglich ist.

Zur Not Segel nur mit Masthand festhalten und dem Segel ermglichen dem Druck nachzugeben... (kann schon mal sehr wackelich werden). Danach aber wieder sofort dicht machen um die verlohrene Stabilitt auf dem Brett zurck zu erlangen.
Diese Notlsung gelingt nach etwas bung fast bei jeder Be -egal wie stark- und spart Kraft weil Du das Segel nicht neu aufholen must.

-Von Be zu Be behltst Du auch gut Speed bei, wenn Du mit der Be leicht abfllst und dann denn Schwung durch sofortiges leichtes dichtholen bei Flaute ausnutzt/mitnimmst um in fahrt zu bleiben bis in die nchste Be hinein (im besten Fall gleitest Du so von Be zu Be). [Schlangenlinienartig halt -fr die Lenkimpulse reicht oft die Fusteuerung des Boards durch kippeln aus]

So das war es jetzt erst einmal von mir,
aber das sollte auch erst einmal genggen denke ich.
Ich hoffe, dass das ein oder andere Dir etwas hilft.
Viel Spa beim ausprobieren und viel Erfolg dabei,

ogJeff

jerome.jeffries@t-online.de

----------


## Unregistriert

Moin,

ja die Tipps sind nicht schlecht, habe sie teilweise auch schon ausprobiert.
Die Ben kommen so dumm von oben, da man gar nicht viel machen kann. Ohne Trapez geht gar nichts, ich bekomme noch nicht einmal teilweise das Segel aus dem Wasser selbst wenn theoretisch alles richtig liegt und ausgerichtet ist. Es wird einfach nach unten gedrck und kommt eine starke Be ist es wahrhaft der Tanz auf dem Vulkan.

Ich bin immer noch nicht rechtzeitig in den Schlaufen, ich bin mir nicht sicher aber mein Gefhgl sagt mir, wenn ich erstmal in den Schlaufen bin, da ich dann auch die Ben zum Positiven nutzen kann; hoffentlich bricht dann nicht mal mein Fu

----------


## Unregistriert

Hallo,
leider habe ich wohl den Spot berlesen oder du hast ihn noch nicht genannt. Egal. Es scheint ein eher ungemtlicher Spot zu sein. Zunchst wrde ich die Finger von groen Segeln lassen. Es sei denn, du hast gengend Strecke zum heizen. Aber ein schneller, sicherer Wasserstart gelingt dir besser mit einem kleineren Segel als 8,5m2.
Also, lieber ein etwas greres Brett, um durch die Ben zu gleiten. Bei den Schlaufen solltest darauf achten, da du hinten nur eine hast. Du kommst dann erstmal schneller rein und hast mehr Sicherheit. Ohne in den Schlaufen zu sein berstehst du die Ben nicht. Alles andere macht keinen Sinn. Dann wrde ich erstmal ein Sitztrapez empfehlen. Der Krperschwerpunkt liegt weiter unten und du hast mehr Kontrolle in den Ben.
Klappt das alles nicht. Dann schliee ich mich dem Beitrag von oben an und empfehle einen Urlaub in einem Starkwindrevier um einen schnellen, sicheren Wasserstart und  Schlaufenfahren zu ben. Danach geht alles.
Solltest du dann feststellen, da an dem Spot immer noch nichts geht, wechsel ihn, und verschwende kein Geld in groe Segel......

----------


## Unregistriert

Hallo,

Dein Spot hat dieselben besch... Eigenarten wie mein Heimspot. Binnengewsser (meist Baggerlcher) haben alle das Problem, dass sie zugewachsen sind oder noch zuwachsen werden. Anfangs hatte ich auch Schwierigkeiten mit Ben, mittlerweile sehne ich diese herbei und hoffe lnger gleiten zu knnen. Fahre ein Board mit 160l und nen 8ter Segel bei einem Krpergewicht von ca. 90kg. Ein greres Segel wrde ich auch nicht nehmen, da es zu schwerfhlig wird und du dich abkmpfst es wieder aus dem Wasser zu holen. Fr einen Wasserstart brauchst Du schon 4Bft., die auch einigermaen konstant bers Wasser wehen. Fazit: Such Dir lieber einen greren Spot, wo der Wind besser reinkommt. Nimm lieber ne lngere Autofahrt in Kauf. Baggerlcher sind fr Einsteiger ganz ok, aber du wirst schnell an ein Limit kommen, wo du dich nicht mehr surftechnisch weiterentwickelst.

MfG Marcus

----------


## foldi

Tach!
Ich habe auch so einen See hier in meiner Nhe. Die Tipps von ogJeff sind wirklich gut. 
Ich fahre ein 6.5 V8 und wenn da die Ben reinhauen, dann macht das Segel einen Shift - und zwar mit dir dran. Es gibt grundstzlich zwei Mglichkeiten - die eine, du stemmst dich ordentlich gegen die Ben; in dem du in die Knie gehst und dich krftig gegen das Brett absttzt - die andere Mglichkeit, du lsst, bei sehr starken Ben, die Segelhand los.

In den ersten Minuten war ich auch sehr erschrocken ber diese starken und pltzlichen 
Ben, doch dann habe sie alle aktiv genommen. 
Und ganz witzig ist auch dass diese Ben, wenn du ordentlich dicht hlst, dein Board teilweise echt um die Ecke steuern; ohne dein Zutun und du, bei entsprechender Be, auch weniger Hhe laufen musst.
Lass mal die Gedanken an Schlaufen und Trapez fallen und fahre einfach nur konzentriert und dann macht so ein See richtig Spa. Gerade wenn man den dann ganz fr sich alleine hat.
Gru, Frank

----------


## 1duckjibe

groe segel bringen nichts, denn mit diesen kannst du nicht pumpen und sind in ben zu gro wie o.g
geheimnis liegt im gewicht, mein rigg fr wenig wind 6,9 north duke, 100%carbonmast, 100% carbon gabel, leichtes 113 liter RRd-board----damit gleite ich genauso schnell wie andere mit raceseglen von 8,0 qm und riesenbrettern
technik z.b.ber surfvideo "der schnelle weg zur powerhalse" mein schlssel zum entspannten surfen vor ca.5 jahren, dor4t wid das angleiten sehr gut erlutert

----------


## Unregistriert

ihr sprecht alle von segeln um die 8qm!? wenn die bedingungen echt so krass sind, dann reicht fr 75kg auch locker 5,3, gerade dann, wenn du noch nicht so gebt bist. ich stell mir das so vor, dass da schon ab und zu schne weie schaumkronengebiete auf einen zuballern. wenn du aber mit sowas spter zurecht kommst, dann lernste erst recht viel, nicht wie oben gesagt, dass man sein level dann irgendwann nicht mehr verbessern kann. dein auge fr ben wird geschult und deine technik schleuderstrze zu verhindern. auch bei tagen von 1-7bft kannste irgendwann entspannt fahrn.
checkt ma den baldeneysee in essen, wenn ihr bock auf sowas habt;-)
gru
tom

www.windsurfershome.net

----------


## Northern Light

Jep, das Problem kennen glaube ich sehr viele Surfer  :Smile: 
Hast ja auch schon viele gute Tipps bekommen, wie z.B. nicht zu gro aufbauen. Wichtig ist in Ben vor allem der Trimm des Segels, viel Vorlieksspannung mit viel Loose Leech! Dafr lieber ber den Gabelbaum etwas mehr Bauch reintrimmen. So hast du noch einigermaen Angleitpower aber ein recht gutes Twistverhalten bei starken Ben. Ok, bei manchen Ben langt auch das perfekt getrimmte Segel nicht mehr. Wenn dir die Ben zu stark sind dann mach einfach nen Schotstart in den Windlchern, warte auf eine Be, einhaken, Schlaufen rein und dann sollte es eigentlich einigermaen gehen. Druck ablassen kannst du einfach indem du das Segel ein wenig auffierst, Speed geht verloren aber Kontrolle kommt zurck.

BTW pumpen kann man mit jedem Segel, egal ob 12er Racelappen oder 4er Wavesegel, bei den groen Segeln ist es nur nen Tick schwerer.

----------

